# happy new year?



## marriedwoman (Apr 30, 2011)

Last night me and my H stayed in... around 10:30 I suggested we be intimate, to which he replied no, because he was too tired. 
So I went to bed, and guess who stayed up playing video games until 1am?!

I am utterly p***ed off!!

No real question, here, except that I have the right to be mad, right? (we have a lack of intimacy and it's been 2 or 3 weeks since we were last intimate)


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I also had a very disappointing night from a sexual point of view, if it makes you feel any better. My dreams of drunken, unrestrained, hot sex were not realized.


----------



## some_guy (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like something my wife would do. Yeah, I'd be mad too. In my case it's the normal response so it's just another day without sex.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That would piss me right off.

Did you ask him "wtf"? :wtf:


----------



## MEM7 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've done this on occasion with my wife.
It's always because she previously refused me when I suggested sex.
Sort of a "payback".

Think long and hard if this is the case with you.

If not, then there is some other problem.
Either way, you need to find out what the problem is.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

OK, read your own posts.

You are angry. You are very bitter. You degrade your husband.

Yet, you want to know why he doesn't feel the need to be "intimate" with you.

Do you have the right to be mad? Sure.

Is it getting you anywhere? Nope.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Back in the day I would, on occasion, stay up later than my wife to play video games... Dont mind the kleenex. These games make me tear up something fierce.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

That's why I have a tube of KY and a vibrator. It's better that way. I'm tired of begging, pleading and being rejected. 

The Battery Operated Boyfriend ("B.O.B") is always ready and willing. :smthumbup:


----------



## MEM7 (Jan 2, 2012)

But admit it, B.O.B. isn't as fulfilling as another human being. 

I find it I whack off after being rejected I end up feeling even more resentful because I had to do it all alone.

B.O.B. is no solution. Just a temporary fix.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, for me it's in many ways it's far better than being with a man who isn't affectionate and only wants it "his way". Better than cheating and sleeping around too. You do what you have to do.


----------



## Jbear (Jan 12, 2012)

Although I have no room to talk, I have had that be the case for my entire marriage... 

Talk to him about it if you are able to... ask him what you can do to get him in the mood... I am not sure about your husband.... but I have been able to have sex a couple times and he was more than able to play video games back when halo 2 was popular so that as you know was a while back now it would be cod mwf or cod4 or BF3 or skyrim...

Give him a foot massage while sitting at his feet, sit by him after delivering his food and drink and nibble on his ear not filled with his wireless mic. 

If he isnt interested and hasnt been then listen to these gal above... you may just have to take care of yourself once in a while...  Better yet get a kit and make a copy of your honey... it would be fun a bonding and would give you greater pleasure as well! 

Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

There's been a few times when I've told my wife no and stayed up playing video games - but I never said I was tired, I just said no. If everything was fine, I'd shut the system off and get ready for some lovin' - but when I say no, I'm irritated at her and do not want to be intimate with her.


----------

